# Inmate claims jailers raped her, refused medicine and left her ‘catatonic’



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I wanted to post this story, but now that I am on the website trying to do it. I don't know what to say. If everything in the story is true then this jail needs serious reform, criminal investigation and employee termination.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nd-left-her-catatonic/?utm_term=.798744b4148d

"The inmate, a 38-year-old Cincinnati woman, claims that during her 11 days in the Warren County Jail, at least two corrections officers raped her. On one occasion, they*assaulted her with so much force that*they "shattered" her shoulder bones."

"In a statement, Warren County Sheriff's Office Chief Deputy Barry Riley said the office does not comment on pending legal matters. and believes in pursuing legal matters through the courts, not the media."

"However, none of the citizens of Warren County should take our silence about the lawsuit filed by one of our former inmates as an indication that there is any truth to her allegations," Riley said. "We look forward to defending this case to a conclusion."

What disturbs me is Mr. Riley is basically saying her allegations are lies. Nothing about investigating for truth.

Medical lying to the head of*the jail and the woman's attorney when they said*they were*giving the woman her medications. They can cover up anything about the head of the jail but how can you twit what you stated to the attorney. "When*the jail's doctor ordered that she be given medications - including an anticonvulsant to treat her seizures - the nurses did not carry out the doctor's orders, according to the suit."

Tests taken at the hospital showed there was sperm in her urine - an indication that she must have had sexual intercourse while at the jail. Despite obtaining the lab results, none of the jail's nurses alerted security to the findings, or took any actions to protect the woman from further sexual assault, according to the woman's claim

How can the jail defend itself against sperm in her urine? Especially when a third party (hospital) conducted the lab tests.

"orthopedic surgeon said bone shattered on her*shoulder was caused by blunt-force trauma consistent with sexual assault and would later have to be surgically treated, the suit says."

"Once the sexual assault was reported, Warren County Sheriff's Office investigated, but did not collect forensic evidence from her clothing, bed or cell, according to the suit. The jail disposed of her plastic mattress, which would have contained DNA and other forensic evidence. The Federal Bureau of Investigation investigated the alleged assault, but has been unable to gather sufficient forensic evidence to*file any criminal charges, the lawsuit states."

This last statement made my mind up that the jail covered up and tried to make it go away. Its really sad the FBI couldn't do anything.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

This is just sad. That jail is about 80 mins from me but I am not sure if they are privatized or not...lots of CYA going on here

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Wonder why the first law suit was dismissed.

Also individuals in custody can not consent to sex with their jailers. Other inmates but not their jailors


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Some say Corrections Officers are rejects that could never be LEO;s
I, however, do not make that judgement.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is one of those stories that you hope is not true. The third party evidence would say otherwise.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope it is not true.

But I'll bet it is............

Sad at the best.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Urine? I thought they took a vaginal swab for evidence.

That is what I have seen done here.

Otherwise somebody has a needle dick.LOL


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Urine? I thought they took a vaginal swab for evidence.
> 
> That is what I have seen done here.
> 
> Otherwise somebody has a needle dick.LOL


SOCOM, that was some funny sh*t. I was wondering about the urine bit myself. Who knows they were probably rough and got the sperm into her urethra.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Wonder why the first law suit was dismissed.
> 
> Also individuals in custody can not consent to sex with their jailers. Other inmates but not their jailors





Camel923 said:


> This is one of those stories that you hope is not true. The third party evidence would say otherwise.


Camel, the third party evidence is what convinced me also. Usually it is the prisoner that has to prove and the police or correctional officer that is always presumed innocent and/or truthful but in this case I gotta go with this women.

Real Old Man, you are 100% correct. During the time periods that I was a C/O we had a kitchen worker that messed around and a couple different female correction officers. One of the POS brought in some wire cutters and the dirt bag escaped. The Emergency Response Team had to go out searching for him while other agencies came on scene and/or were mobilizing. I had just resigned and went active duty national guard right before this happened. It was winter time and cold weather injuries happened to our ERT and the prisoner.

FYI, the POS took off to Texas but was located and extradited back home.
Right before I left I was talking to the ERT commander and I told him we were combat ineffective for winter time ops. I showed him my trunk with my Goretex boots, Parka and trousers. Told him I'm prepared but I could only do so much. He blew me off and then this happened. I wanted to give him a I told you so but kept my mouth shut when I saw him again.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

MG Sounds like your place is like ours. So far two SGT's and I are the only C/O's at my institution that carry hand cuffs on a regular basis.

Nothing's ever happened here. Right


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Geezh I used to live in Warren county a long time ago and it was a good place to be. I hope this isn't true!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> MG Sounds like your place is like ours. So far two SGT's and I are the only C/O's at my institution that carry hand cuffs on a regular basis.
> 
> Nothing's ever happened here. Right


In Georgia I worked for DOC after active duty, when I came back to Michigan I was working sucky factory work waiting on MDOC. They opened up that youthful offender private prison in Baldwin (Wackenhut) so I started working there. I was in the first academy so I had MDOC instructors and when we started the emergency response team I had MDOC ERT instructors. After that the next generation correction officers had sucky training. It was supposed to be MDOC curriculum but it was tweeked like open book tests etc. I hated the instructor, she was so fake.

That first year and 1/2 was nuts I was literally fighting everyday. Cell extractions, if not everyday then every other day. First year I had been assaulted 3 different times. All the staff was totally green no experience except for maybe 3 of us had prison or jail experience and if I remember right there were two ex deputies. The turn over rate was insane. A lot of people talked tuff but when they got on the job they were weak. Couldn't take confrontation. Because they couldn't take care of things or enforce the rules I got called a lot. That's when the fighting began, I did not back down. We filled segregation and then filled up admin seg. There was a waiting list for sentences


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Website was acting funky so I had to post what I had already wrote and figure I would finish it on a word processor program.

Yeah, that first year and half was scary. I finally got to the point where I no longer got the fight or flight syndrome when I had to use force. I saw some dirty stuff and have done some things I am not to proud about. It basically came down to keeping control of the prison.

Thinking back on it, I really feel sorry for a lot of the prisoners. It was a rough time period and were suppose to 1st keep the public safe and 2nd keep the prisoners safe while they did their punishment. We had a rape in a shower, multiple fights which are kind of a given. One time I was in a housing unit and had a homosexual prisoner run by me being chased by another guy. Thought they were playing, told them to nock it off. They gay guy looked at me with a look of fear. As they came running by me again I clothed lined him(2nd guy), wrapped him into a bear hug and then body slammed him to the ground. Hit so hard it stunned the crap out of me. My radio went flying had to have another prisoner go get it for me while I put cuffs on the guy I slammed. Afterwards it was funny the prisoners in that unit were like oh shit.

I'll shut up now, having these memories come back, I'll keep talking all night.


----------

